# Need help finding belt size for SR20DET BLuebird!! PLEASE HELP!!



## Pradamuimui (Jan 28, 2005)

Currently Im right in the midst of doing a SR20DET Bluebird engine swap into my 1997 200SX SE-R. Everything was going fine until I ran into this problem. I removed the ac compressor from the Bluebird engine because I dont want to re-install AC back into the car with the new motor in it. So now Im having problems with finding a belt that will fit the motor without the AC Compressor installed. So I would appreicate it if someone could give me the belt size that I need, or maybe even a part number. Thanks again.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Pradamuimui said:


> Currently Im right in the midst of doing a SR20DET Bluebird engine swap into my 1997 200SX SE-R. Everything was going fine until I ran into this problem. I removed the ac compressor from the Bluebird engine because I dont want to re-install AC back into the car with the new motor in it. So now Im having problems with finding a belt that will fit the motor without the AC Compressor installed. So I would appreicate it if someone could give me the belt size that I need, or maybe even a part number. Thanks again.


I don't know what size belt you need but in the old days when we needed a belt we would take another belt that was too big and cut it. Then wrap it around the pulleys and cut it again to make it fit. Then tape it together and take it to a parts store. Tell the guy you need a belt that size. 
Good luck.


----------

